# [Biete] Werbt einen Freund



## Mezzotrix (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Würde ganz gerne mit einer netten Person (DIR?!) natürlich möglichst fix einen Hordler auf Frostwolf hochzocken, dannach kann man ja mal schauen... ;-) 
Habe bis jetzt nur auf den PVE Realms Dun Morogh und Lordaeron Ally gespielt. 

Kurz zu mir: Männlich, 20 Jahre, Spiele WoW seit 2009 allerdings mit einigen mal größeren Pausen dazwischen. Onlinezeiten sind meisstens Montag bis Donnerstag am Abend, Samstag Mittag und Sonntags.


Gruß,
Mezzo


----------



## Mezzotrix (6. Oktober 2013)

Push


----------



## Mezzotrix (8. Oktober 2013)

Puuuuush


----------



## Mezzotrix (17. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch :/


----------

